# BFD or Graphic EQ?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

To make a long story short, I'll just say that I have a substantial hearing impairment which
makes it necessary for me to wear my hearing aid when I listen to my two channel system.
However, the mid frequencies are accentuated by my hearing aid. Sounds from the 1k to 4k
range make listening very uncomfortable. I need to cut those frequencies by a few db to
flatten out the sound and to stop piercing my eardrum. Pupton has suggested that I consider
using the parametric capabilities of a BFD instead of a graphic equalizer to reshape the curve.
I do not know much about a BFD but I have tried to read the material in the BFD forum.
I use a separate preamp and power amp and have NHT 2.9 speakers. Any thoughts or
suggestions would be appreciated. I have learned much from the posts on HTS.

akitaboy


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

It sounds to me like you have a problem with a lage section of audio, if this is the case then the graphic EQ will be more suitable for shaping the response curve. Parametric EQ's are mainly used for pulling out problem frequency's and feedback points.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> However, the mid frequencies are accentuated by my hearing aid. Sounds from the 1k to 4k range make listening very uncomfortable.


 I would expect they design them like that to better hear speech. I've often wondered how they sound with music.

I agree with Dan. In your situation the graphic will be easier to adjust. A simple one-octave (stereo 10-band) model should fit the bill. Plus, you don’t want to use a BFD for your main speakers – it isn’t clean enough for that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see a Rane-PE17 for sale in our classifieds....

Haven't you used one of those wayne?

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a good price on that PE-17... it should work fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks much for your advice. It does help clear things up. I also took a look
at the rane in the classifieds. It is something to consider and the price looks good.

akitaboy


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Secrets has a review of hearing aids for audio listening purposes. Short of it is that the analog hearing aids work, and all digital hearing aids are ****. You can check out the review for details.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I found the review and read it, and it figures that my
hearing aid is digital. But I'm gonna have to suffer with it, because my
hearing without it is so defective that there is a 33 db spike between 1k
and 2k in my right ear without it. Even more unlistenable without the
hearing aid than with it. But I learned a lot about the interaction between
hearing aids and audio thanks to your post.

akitaboy


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I see a Rane PE-17 for sale in our classifieds....
> 
> Haven't you used one of those wayne?


 I’ve used the PE-15 in a PA system, and it generated a faint-but-audible high-pitched noise. So I’d be wary of the 17. Besides, it’s mono so akitaboy needs two of them. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I had the same problem using a dbx231 at home. Cutting the high frequencies actually introduced more high frequency noise.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Besides, it’s mono so akitaboy needs two of them.


Sheesh you're right. I had it in my head from the time when I considered one for my subwoofer equalization duties. I've got subs on the brain.... :blush: :coocoo:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It was your *sub*conscious sending *sub*liminal messages.

I had no idea it was mono.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

I had no idea it was mono either. But thanks to y'all I have learned a lot and have
made a decision to go for an EQ over the BFD. I'll get together with Pupton over
the next few days and we will make a choice. Thanks again for your excellent insights.

akitaboy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Just a little update. I have an Audio Control 10 band EQ coming, and we'll see how it works.

akitaboy


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Probably the best if its type. :T It should do what you need.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

